# Chaney Santa Maria Grill Attachment for the 22.5 Kettle



## Tri Tip (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Folks.
Some of you may have seen my posts of the Chaney Santa Maria Grill attachment. Currently this attachment is only available for his grills. However, I just got off the phone with Chaney and he's hoping to have the first one done within a month or so. The attachment will be very similar to the one seen in my recent post. It will simply fit where your current Weber Kettle 22.5 in grill grate sits. All you'll need is some bbq wood and some tri tip, and you'll be grillen like we do out west! This attachment will be fully shippable, Via FedEx of course. When the first one is done I'll be doing some cooks and posting picts. You'll be able to call or email to order yours directly from Chaney. 

Again this is just in the works but it is looking very positive.  :P


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 21, 2011)

Very exciting Mike, I'll be watching.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2011)

As will I!


----------



## Griff (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool.  Thanks TT.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 21, 2011)

Like I said earlier, I'll take the first one.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 21, 2011)

Send Chaney an email to reserve yours!!!!! I warned him he'll be getting many orders. He's very excited.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Feb 22, 2011)

Does he have an estimated cost for it?  Ballpark?


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cool Mike. When I picked up my SM for the Chaney, he said he was thinking about doing it for the kettles. He's also in production on a twin drum (two half sections end to end) SM model that would have a price point in the $600.00 range.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 23, 2011)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Does he have an estimated cost for it?  Ballpark?



Not too sure yet. Less than $200 with shipping.


----------

